# My Uinta Backpacking Report.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My boy and I decided we wanted to hit the uinta's and do our first father son backpacking trip. So with some help with forum members from both the gutpile, and the Uwn we decided to head out from Washington Lake, and head Northwest. What awesome area. We got about 2 miles in and came to Clyde lake. I proclaimed this is the place.

We got to the Lake about 8:30 pm, and it was boiling with trout jumping. My boy was so excited he could even handle it. So I told him to gather some wood while I put his pole together. I said don't worry about helping me set up camp, go catch us some dinner. He had a grin from ear to ear.

Clyde lake.










The mosquitoes were terrible worst I've ever seen. Luckily we were warned and had a bottle of deet. I wish we had two bottles because we went through an entire bottle. Well apparently the fish were hitting the mosquitoes, because they wanted nothing to do with my flies. My boy fished the entire trip, and ended up with 6. I was kind of lazy and was just enjoying the serenity and time with my son, I did end up with one on the fly rod...

One of the little brookies.










Well we got camp set up and had an absolute blast, this is the most enjoyable time I've ever had with my son. I couldn't believe how well he did on this trip. We hit several lakes, and gps 8 total miles of hiking. He never complained once. Well here are some pictures from the trip. That place is seriously beautiful.

Thanks to everyone who gave me info on this place.

Camp.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Those two smilin' faces say it all. 8) Those are good memories.

Thanks for sharing fixed.

Did you guys see any critters?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Those two smilin' faces say it all. 8) Those are good memories.
> 
> Thanks for sharing fixed.
> 
> *Did you guys see any critters?*


Yeah, about 1000 pika, 8 Yellow bellied marmots, 3 deer, and no elk not even any sign from this year.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice. Freakin awesome photos too!!

I need to do something like this with my boy..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like the little guy is a real trooper.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, fixed!!!

Nice job getting out with the little man and showing both of yourselves a great time. Beautiful lake.

Were you tempted to lake-hop down the hillside there? That staircase of water sure looked cool.

Good trip!


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice job. my dad promised me my whole life we would do something like that and we never got around to it. Now he's too old for it. That is something you will treasure for the rest of your lives. Nice work!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

BerryNut said:


> Nice job. my dad promised me my whole life we would do something like that and we never got around to it. Now he's too old for it. That is something you will treasure for the rest of your lives. Nice work!!


My parents got divorced when I was 2. I got to go on my first pack trip with my old man on an elk hunt 5 years ago. I always wanted to do stuff like this with him. My boy is about the biggest stud at his age I've ever met. He's learned to catch Large mouth bass with bacon and a worm hook :lol: He told me how much fun he was having on this trip probably 10 times. Sure makes a dad feel good. He already wants to go back in a couple of weeks.

Well since you're enjoying the pictures I'll post a few more.

Check out the lake boiling in the first one. I had a crappy camera so it didn't turn out to good.














































Watson lake on the way up


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice trip. Next time you're up that way head over the devide (Devide Lakes) and down the hill a 1/2 mile and there's a lake with a bit bigger brook trout called Little Hidden.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Nice trip. Next time you're up that way head over the devide (Devide Lakes) and down the hill a 1/2 mile and there's a lake with a bit bigger brook trout called Little Hidden.


Thanks, we actually tried to find that lake but it was by memory because my dumb ass left the map by the computer. I remember that lake being there, but didn't go down the hill I looked for it on top of the hill.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful country up there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome report! I stil vividly remember my first backpacking trip with my dad. Its a memory I'll cherish forever. 

We used to go up to Clyde all the time as scouts. Rather than hiking in past Watson, we'd go around Wall Lake, and up the Divide, or just go up and over the terraced cliffs between Clyde and Wall. Makes it interesting, but it can be much quicker. We'd always camp above the rock that slopes into the water. When you throw rocks down the slab at night, they spark. Kinda cool. 

That's a really pretty area!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great time thanks for the report and Awesome photos. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fixed.... that looks awesome. Looks like the boy had a great time. Love the picture of him fishing off the logs with his trusty dog next to him. That is life as it should be!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> He told me how much fun he was having on this trip probably 10 times. Sure makes a dad feel good. He already wants to go back in a couple of weeks.


That kind of attitude can sure make life enjoyable for everybody involved, and it's real easy to see the happiness of your son in the pictures.

Good job fixed blade, you're post just reeks of coolness... 8) 8)

For a ****, you did alright !!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work good photo's can't wait to take my boy on that type of outing...


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Sounds like you and your son had a blast! Thanks for sharing the report. 

Those mosquitoes are something else, right?!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dagwood said:


> Those mosquitoes are something else, right?!


The worst I've ever seen. They looked like a swarm of gnats, only they weren't gnats. The deet only kept them about 3 inches from your body, but that's better than on

them.


.45 said:


> For a ****, you did alright !!!


Awe thanks, you really know how to make a guy blush. 



Chaser said:


> When you
> throw rocks down the slab at night, they spark. Kinda cool.


We named that rock slab, the boat launch. It looks like it was made to launch a boat.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

May be a dumb question, but when backpacking, do you let the dog sleep in the tent? Tie him up at night?


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice job on the trip, i'm heading out monday for a few days with two of my boys.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dwight Schrutester said:


> May be a dumb question, but when backpacking, do you let the dog sleep in the tent? Tie him up at night?


She sleeps under the vestibule, while keeping an eye out for those **** black bears.


----------

